

Why so many Jerks online? The Online Disinhibition Effect - jv22222
http://users.rider.edu/~suler/psycyber/disinhibit.html

======
trafficlight
Penny Arcade labeled this phenomenon the "Greater Internet Fuckwad Theory"

<http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2004/3/19/>

